# very, very annoyed luna & me



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

So they make an excellent raw food, which is packaged in conveniently small sizes that it might fit in my teeny tiny freezer. I tried to order from them, but you have to order at least 5kg before they deliver. There are no stockists nearby. 

My local [email protected] stocks nature's menu, but it's not as highly rated as luna & me. 

 back to square 1 on the switching to raw food idea.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Are you starting puppy classes with him soon? Maybe someone in a similar position would be prepared to split an order with you?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Have to wait until his second jab and then who knows how long after that. Having a really bad day. It's raining which Oliver doesn't like, so he doesn't want to go outside in the first place. Just as he is getting in position to do a poo the staffy next door barks very loudly, spooks him and after half an hour in the garden with him trying to get back inside I gave up. Feeling unnaturally angry about this.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Raw to go don't have a minimum order, but they do charge a minimum of £9.63 for delivery, which is pretty steep

http://rawtogo.co.uk/about-us/


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

KatieandOliver said:


> So they make an excellent raw food, which is packaged in conveniently small sizes that it might fit in my teeny tiny freezer. I tried to order from them, but you have to order at least 5kg before they deliver. There are no stockists nearby.
> 
> My local [email protected] stocks nature's menu, but it's not as highly rated as luna & me.
> 
> back to square 1 on the switching to raw food idea.


Sending you hugs, it sucks when you have a bad day and nothing seems to go to plan. Tomorrow is a brand new day, today will soon pass 

If it helps, we use the Hunters stuff from [email protected] (the one with flavours like venison and blueberry) they come in little nuggets that defrost quickly and ours love them and do on on them. It's not the sole component of their diet, but I think the quality is ok. It might tide you over until you get the delivery stuff sorted?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Kimmikins said:


> Sending you hugs, it sucks when you have a bad day and nothing seems to go to plan. Tomorrow is a brand new day, today will soon pass
> 
> If it helps, we use the Hunters stuff from [email protected] (the one with flavours like venison and blueberry) they come in little nuggets that defrost quickly and ours love them and do on on them. It's not the sole component of their diet, but I think the quality is ok. It might tide you over until you get the delivery stuff sorted?


Thank you, I am looking into it. Those do sound good, I have been looking at them on the website - I am near 2 pets at homes, so if it goes down well that could be the answer.

I do like routine and bank holidays don't help! Tomorrow will be better


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't know whether it helps, but when I first looked into raw, I stressed about how complicated it seemed and looked into the pre prepared food. In the end I bit the bullet and spoke to my butcher, I now feed a 30kg dog for £30pm. It is easier than it seems.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

What did you say to the butcher? Am not great at social interaction... and the local butcher isn't exactly local but still I suppose the same distance to [email protected], but I'm much more familiar with pet shops. It may sound silly but if you could give me an idea of your initial conversation that would really help.


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

I started by asking what he did with the chicken carcasses as I looking to switch my dog to raw. It then turned out he sells packs of meat, bone and organ for dog food.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't worry it is easier than it seems at first now cats are a whole different ball game!!. Where are you there might be a supplier near you or who does a delivery run near you.

I've fed my dogs raw for 14 years my eldest is 15 now and they have all done well on it. I have used Durham Animal Feeds(DAF) and have been pleased with quality


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

cava14 una said:


> Don't worry it is easier than it seems at first now cats are a whole different ball game!!. Where are you there might be a supplier near you or who does a delivery run near you.
> 
> I've fed my dogs raw for 14 years my eldest is 15 now and they have all done well on it. I have used Durham Animal Feeds(DAF) and have been pleased with quality


I live in Cheltenham, thanks


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

I remembered seeing this thread a while back, thought it might help.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/raw-feed-supplier-list.393885/

Another good place is your supermarket, I get liver, kidneys and heart from either Morrisons or Tesco, just keep an eye out for the packs that have been reduced due to sell by date


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

http://scrufflespetsupplies.co.uk

Found this on the previous link, free delivery to Cheltenham


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Chrisheathcote said:


> http://scrufflespetsupplies.co.uk
> 
> Found this on the previous link, free delivery to Cheltenham


You are amazing, I could kiss you. This site is wonderful.

Just wondering now - how do you go about serving raw complete food when you just need to feed a small amount at a time, does it come in big blocks or is it easy to separate bits off for defrosting?


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

I've never used the pre packed blocks, but from what I've seen, they come in 454g pack (similar to beef mice we get from Tesco). Can't see any reason why you can't thaw it out, split into portions and then re-freeze. That's what I do with our meats


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Yay!!!all ordered and on the way, thank you all so much for your help and advice, I honestly never thought I would find a solution  very excited and happy. I have tried telling Oliver about the delicious new food he is about to try but he gave me his bemused face.


----------



## Chrisheathcote (Jul 10, 2015)

Seeing him enjoy his first meal will be worth it


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

KatieandOliver said:


> You are amazing, I could kiss you. This site is wonderful.
> 
> Just wondering now - how do you go about serving raw complete food when you just need to feed a small amount at a time, does it come in big blocks or is it easy to separate bits off for defrosting?


I feed raw and my dog is small, her meals are only 75 grams each. I've used Nutriment and similar brands in trays, blocks by DAF and similar and chunks I cut up to an appropriate size. You can part defrost them until they soften enough to portion, bag up the portions and pop them back in the freezer until required.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Oliver's raw food has arrived! Am waiting for it to thaw a bit then going to pack into freezer bags - he weighs 2 kg, at 11 weeks. His expected adult weight is 5kg, I read I should feed 2-3% of this, so around 100 to 150 grams a day? Does that sound correct?


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Well I was in NO WAY prepared for how disgusting it was and how awful it smelled... almost gave up and chucked it all in the bin. I did not consider this aspect of feeding raw. I managed to bag up the first kilo, which will give us around a weeks worth of meals. I thought he'd better really, really like it....

Oliver waiting patiently with interest...









gone in under 30 seconds. (Quick for him, he usually nibbles and comes back later)


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry, duplicate post


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

KatieandOliver said:


> Well I was in NO WAY prepared for how disgusting it was and how awful it smelled... almost gave up and chucked it all in the bin. I did not consider this aspect of feeding raw. I managed to bag up the first kilo, which will give us around a weeks worth of meals. I thought he'd better really, really like it....
> 
> Oliver waiting patiently with interest...
> View attachment 270104
> ...


Oh dear, what brand/variety did you get? The only one I've found quite smelly is tripe. Maybe I'm used to it now but I can't think of anything else that has smelled like you describe.

Oliver certainly seems to like it, bless him rool. Poppy was never very interested in food before I started her on raw, now she takes about 10 seconds to eat it and two minutes licking the bowl, I think she hopes it might magically refill .

If you're going by his expected adult weight then you've got it about right. Poppy is nearly 6 years old, approx 5.6kg and gets 150g per day. Just keep an eye on him, make sure he's putting on weight. I didn't start Poppy on raw until she was 10 months old so don't have experience of a very young puppy being fed raw.


----------

